# sbe $400



## trigger2 (Dec 6, 2004)

i just got a brand new sbe and i'm pumped! it was on clearance because it has a tiny scratch in the forearm. the price was $1000. i traded in my browning gold and got $500 for it. (the gun was only a year old, paid $960for it) they also had an additional $100 off all clearance guns. so in the end i got rid of a gun that wouldn't fire more than 15-20 shells without jamming, and picked up a new sbe for $400. i might have to make a second trip to south dakota just to try it out!!!


----------



## 1shotWonder (Oct 10, 2005)

cheers :beer:


----------



## R y a n (Apr 4, 2005)

Nice! :beer:


----------



## Browning Hater (Dec 6, 2005)

So what you are saying is that you traded in a worthless hunk of non-functioning, junk made, piece of trash, and they gave you a real gun in its place? I've said it before, andI'll say it again, Browning Golds are worthless!!!!!! Why doesn't Browning fire the guy that designed that gun and get back to making a good gun?


----------



## Sasha and Abby (May 11, 2004)

Your math is very flawed if you think you only paid $400 for the gun. I bet the guy that sold you that gun is still laughing...


----------



## bgoldhunter (Apr 13, 2005)

I was thinking the same thing, Sasha....


----------



## Ryan_Todd (Apr 11, 2004)

me too. if my math is correct you actually spent $860 on the gun with the amount you lost on trade. but i'm glad you found a gun that you like.


----------



## duckbusterky (Feb 26, 2006)

Yea you definitely lost some money on the Gold, but if you're like me with my Gold, you are happy to get rid of it. I traded mine in and got $700, but it wasn't a year old. Nice purchase and worth the money!


----------



## trigger2 (Dec 6, 2004)

the money lost on the browning i classify as lost the minute i bought the gun. so if they gave me 500 for the gun i consider it free money. the sbe only cost me 400 cash out of pocket. the sbe just killed its first bird!!! shot a nice turkey on sat.


----------

